# Consulta sobre armado de PCB



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Estuve buscando pero no encontre...
Estoy usando el Eagle 5 , ya me arme y circuito y lo pase al PCB y le hice el route , pero no se como dejarlo como la imagen que adjunto ? es posible hacerlo automaticamente con un programa o se hace a mano?

Alguien sabe? algun manual o tutorial ?

Muchsa Gracias!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2008)

El Eagle sólo es una herramienta. AYUDA pero NO HACE nada.

Si lo quieres cómo el dibujo TRABAJA.

Hay un manual de Eagle en español. La referencia está dispersa en el foro, búscala.

Saludos


----------

